# county fair



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

We had a great county fair. Here is my daughter and her best friend with Grand and Reserve Champion Doe and Grand Champion Junior Doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! That is great!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like fun for all! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! Beautiful girls all of them!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

